# Making lager without yeast!



## DBell (Feb 22, 2011)

With the weather being so nice, I got impatient and I brewed last Friday, 15 gallons of a hoppy lager (first lager) withouta starter. Just used the wyeast slap pack and divided it up between the three batches.On top of that,I pitched the yeast at about 90 degrees and probably shocked them. 


I messed up bad. This morning, there was barely any bubbles on the wort. Whataya think? Will it make it? I'm a little nervous on this one.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd go get some more yeast and today. You can always repitch some more yeast, be a shame to waste all your hard work


----------



## DBell (Feb 23, 2011)

Last night, I went and picked up some lager yeast from fellow homebrewer in town. Moved the wort back to room temp overnight and pitched the lager yeast this morning (out of date too). 
Also, forgot to metion that I added a packet of ale yeast a couple of days ago (but likely wasn't going to help at 54 degrees).


But today the wort is sitting at around 70 degrees with two lager yeast strains and one ale yeast strain in there. Hopefully something will make a run at it. My Hoppy California Lager is now a Hoppy Mystery Beer.


If I get some good action today and tomorrow, I will probably bring the temp back down to lager temps.


Would you rock the buckets to get some air in the wort at this point?


----------



## gaudet (Feb 23, 2011)

Did you aerate before pitching the first time? If so I'd say you're good.I mainly ferment ales as I don't have a setup for lagering. But I go under airlock. I aerate by splashing when transferring from boil pot after chilling. Let us know how hoppy comes out


----------



## DBell (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep, I came upon a cool trick to aerate the wort when siphoning the wort from boil pot to bucket and it work wonderfully. 


Buy an extra siphoning hose. Put some pin holes into your rubber hose at one end. Connect the end with the pin holes to you racking cane and it will inject air into the line as it siphons. put a mark on that end so you will remember which end it is in the future and wahla!


----------



## smurfe (Feb 24, 2011)

If you would of pitched a separate slap pack for each fermenter you probably would of been OK other than the temp which didn't shock the yeast, it killed yeast cells. You way under pitched. I pitch lager strains at fermenting temp. I normally fermented lagers around 50-55F. 

It looks like you pitched an ale and a lager yeast? If so I would ferment on the low side temps of the Ale yeast and high side of the lager yeast. If you don't one yeast or the other is not going to ferment. Dunno what type of flavor profile you will get but I am betting you will get more of an ale prevalence which will probably be better if the beer is hoppy as you describe. I brewed an IPL (Imperial Pale Lager) once and I didn't care much for it. Between the crispness of the beer from the lager yeast along with the increased IBU's I got an Alka Seltzer type sensation/taste which wasn't too good. 

Fermentis makes a dry yeast (Saflager 23) that is actually a very nice and clean, easy to use and cheap lager yeast. Fermentis yeasts, particularly the Safale US 05 ale yeast is a very popular Ale yeast in the craft beer industry. These are great to keep handy in the fridge for emergencies as well as general brewing. If a recipe calls for Cal Ale, Chico, American yeast from Wyeast or White Labs, you can use US-05. It is either the same strain or very similar.


----------



## DBell (Feb 24, 2011)

UPdate: I got back from work yesterday and my beer is happily fermenting...What a relief! 
Not really sure which strain is actually doing the work or if all are. But its good to see the beer saved and happy again. The first yeast I pitched was a Cal. Lager. My original temp of 54 was actually too low.Bringing the wortup in temp toabout 60-62is where it wants to be.


Good advice Smurfe and you're right I really did under pitch. Stupidity overwhelmed me that day - it happens. I always brew in 15-20 gal. batches. Tipically, I buy 1 liquid strain and do a Quart size starter 3-4 days ahead of time to pitch(it saves money). I will def. be folowing your advice on keeping some of that yeast around for emergencies.


IBU is around 47. I will be dry hopping for aroma. Don't you justlove the way hops smell.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 24, 2011)

If you really want to know how much yeast to pitch aka how big starter to make, this calculator will give you that answer. Most folks will be shocked and surprised on how big of a starter they actually should make. While you may not actually make the starter to size that is suggested, it will give you an idea on how viable starter you will be making. 

http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html


----------



## DBell (Feb 24, 2011)

Well... that told me I needed 4 packs of yeast with a 14 quart starter.
Holy Cow Batman!


----------



## smurfe (Feb 24, 2011)

Yup, this calculator shows what is truly needed for optimal fermentation. It is actually quite accurate. It is based on what a brewery uses to pitch. Home brewers way under pitch. It's creator is the most awarded home brewer and he is starting a commercial brewery. Now that said, if you read his fantastic book "Brewing Classic Styles", he normally says one to two vials of yeast or one to two packets of dry yeast. I highly recommend this book to anyone. He also writes for Brew Your Own magazine every issue.


----------



## DBell (Feb 28, 2011)

Swampwater Brewing is genius. That's agreat name.


I would add you, but I have resisted joining facebook.


Things are still bubbling away, I will update on thebeer in a few weeks.


----------



## DBell (Apr 6, 2011)

Well the beer turned out great after all. Just what I had hoped for. I consider myself lucky on this one.


----------

